# Netflix's new 'My List' replaces queues, lets users worldwide bookmark their favorites



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Netflix's new 'My List' replaces queues, lets users worldwide bookmark their favorites

Netflix's Watch Instantly streaming service in the US started with the same queue-based experience users were familiar with from its disc-by-mail rentals for bookmarking titles to watch later, but internationally the option has never existed. Now the experience is changing everywhere, as Netflix replaces the old queues with "My List."

The selection process is mostly the same as we've come to expect, with a "+ My List" button single click adding it to the list of up to 500 items in each user's profile. My List should pop up on individual accounts over the next couple of weeks.

Instead of remaining in a static queue (or suffering entirely random changes) Netflix is applying its algorithms to users lists, automatically sorting each one by what it believes people will want to watch next. If you're committed to the DIY method then it can be disabled in favor of manual sorting.

If you don't want to use My Lists at all, it will just drop lower in the usual rows of content and eventually disappear entirely. One other tweak...........

Full Story Here


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Netflix is applying its algorithms to users lists, automatically sorting each one by what it believes people will want to watch next."

Sigh. Just what I need, another algorithm thinking for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guess it doesn't make a lot of difference to me until they start rolling out user profiles on embedded devices. Even then, I usually ignore Netflix's recommendations.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I like the new profiles option they added a few weeks ago, I live by my self and still had a huge queue list. So I created 5 profiles "TV 50's to 80's", "TV 90's to today", "Movies", "Sports" and "Zombie".

But I really don't get this new My List thing, I preferred the old queue much better.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I like the new profiles option they added a few weeks ago, I live by my self and still had a huge queue list. So I created 5 profiles "TV 50's to 80's", "TV 90's to today", "Movies", "Sports" and "Zombie".
> 
> But I really don't get this new My List thing, I preferred the old queue much better.


It basically is the queue, however, it will re-sort the list according to what you have been watching and try to figure out what you might want to watch next. You can just disable that if you want.

- Merg


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It basically is the queue, however, it will re-sort the list according to what you have been watching and try to figure out what you might want to watch next. You can just disable that if you want.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks, I will give it a chance to grow on me


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It basically is the queue, however, it will re-sort the list according to what you have been watching and try to figure out what you might want to watch next. You can just disable that if you want.
> 
> - Merg


I just got it this morning on my laptop. Be nice to see some action on my BD players now.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> "Netflix is applying its algorithms to users lists, automatically sorting each one by what it believes people will want to watch next."
> 
> Sigh. Just what I need, another algorithm thinking for me.


You think this is new?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My BD players finally got the My List.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My BD players finally got the My List.

Rich


How about your Panasonic TVs?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> How about your Panasonic TVs?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I don't use my one "Smart" Panny to stream, so I had to activate the NF account to find out. Nothing but the old format. I don't use it because I can't get 5.1 sound. Not so "Smart", or am I once again doing something wrong?

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't have a home theater setup, so my TV is what I use, although I've been using the Apple TV now for Netflix since it has the Profiles.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I don't have a home theater setup, so my TV is what I use, although I've been using the Apple TV now for Netflix since it has the Profiles.
> 
> - Merg


One of the few issues I have with Panny plasmas is their sound systems. I do use sound systems, but for the 50" unit I have in the MB...well, I tried to use it without a sound system but had a hard time hearing conversations. My wife was adamant about not having another "earth shattering" sound system in that room, so I bought that Sammy all in one sound system that included a BD player, thinking that it wouldn't bother her as much.

Don't you have a problem with conversations getting overridden by the rest of the speakers on the TV? I think I might have the same model you have in the MB.

Rich


----------

